# educate me please...



## gigismom (Nov 26, 2001)

I am ashamed to say that i do not know very much about the difficulties that can arise when ttc. Dh and I have 2 dd and had no difficulty with either. dd2 is 5 months old and dd1 is 5 yrs old. With dd1 my ppaf did not return until 22 months....she nursed day and night for a very long time. dd2 has about a 4 to 6 hour stretch of sleep each night and has basically since she was born. When she was 3 months old I had some light spotting (so light that I was not sure that was what it was). When she was 4 months old I had one bleed. Actually, I woke up in the morning to discover that I had bled at night. Sorry if TMI. Dh and I are very careful about protection but had an...oops!! last week. I am now terrified of being pg as I feel that 14 months apart is way to close for my children to be. I do not want to take my baby's baby hood from her. My question is this. I realize no one can tell me if I am pg until I test. However, is the bleeding I described consistent with ovulation occuring? Is that even a question that can be answered? I know that it is common to have a period before ovulation while bfing. I can not really call what I had a period though. When should I test?

very scared,
jen


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Jen!

Sorry you're so worried. Just remember....the chances of you getting pregnant from one unprotected night of sex is pretty slim. I mean, it could happen, but dh and I have been trying to conceive for a few months now and we are AMAZED at how much unprotected sex one can have without getting pregnant.









Quote> My question is this. I realize no one can tell me if I am pg until I test. However, is the bleeding I described consistent with ovulation occuring? Is that even a question that can be answered? I know that it is common to have a period before ovulation while bfing. I can not really call what I had a period though. When should I test?

Whenever I had ovulation spotting, it occurred as just a few spots of blood or tinted discharge, not anything like a gush or a period. Besides, if you think the bleeding you experienced was ovulatory bleeding, you would have had to have sex right then to get pregnant. The egg usually only lives for about 12 hours before it's a gonner, and it takes sperm about 6 hours to swim up and meet the egg.

A good time to test is 14 days after you think you might have ovulated. By then most tests will pick up the pregnancy hormone in your urine.

What were your cycles like when they came back after your first child? Were they the standard 28 days, did they vary? That might offer you some insight. Whatever your cycle length (28 days, 42 days, whatever), you ovulate 11-18 days (usually around 14 days) before your period begins. I have a 45 day cycle, and I ovulate around day 30. I know if I have sex anywhere from cycle day 26 to cycle day31, there's a chance I could get pregnant.

I hope this helped some. I'm not the best at describing this stuff, so I'm hoping some of the more fertility-savvy women on the site will stop in and help out/clarify.

Good luck!


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Given how early PP you are, I would *guess* that you haven't ovulated yet.

By "bleeding consistent with ovulation" do you mean like spotting from the actual ovulation or like a regular period a couple of weeks after ovulating? PP was right: if you mean spotting during O, you'd have to DTD that day or so. I

Do you have any other fertility signs that would lead you to believe that you're already ovulating? Like a pattern of fertile quality cervical fluid, a favorable cervical position, ovulation pain, etc.?

If you're not opposed to the idea, you could look into the morning-after pill (although you might be too far past the "accident").


----------

